
A Martin Gardner Sampler - ColinWright
http://www.csicop.org/si/show/a_martin_gardner_sampler/
======
Cbasedlifeform
When I was a kid I adored his Scientific American columns... what a great man,
teacher, puzzlemaster, mathemagician. Dr Matrix!

~~~
tzs
The entire collection of the books that collected those columns is available
on CD-ROM as PDFs: [http://www.amazon.com/Martin-Gardners-Mathematical-Games-
Gar...](http://www.amazon.com/Martin-Gardners-Mathematical-Games-
Gardner/dp/0883855453/)

